# nausea & cyclogest



## fragile (Mar 6, 2006)

does cyclogest cause nausea?  cant find any info to suggest this in leaflet & i have felt sick sick sick all week althogh started bleeding yesterday so clutching at straws really just ever hopeful. havent felt sick on any previouse cycles using cyclogest even with BFP's
mo x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, Cyclogest can cause nausea so could well be down to that.

Ruth


----------

